# Tank cleaning



## uksub (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Chaps
I finally found a second hand 180g tank / stand and ancillary equipment.
I brought the equipment in a dry, stripped down state. I brought the tanks and stand into the family room where it will reside, stripped, painted and generally refurbished the stand. I now want to clean the tank prior to mounting it on the stand and plumbing it up...My question is, what can I use to clean the inside? I'm sure I shouldn't be using windex or the like...Can anyone advise. Also is there a way of checking the condition of the sealant prior to filling it?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I have use vinegar mixed with water to clean the inside out. Worked well. I would wipe it down with just some clean water afterwards to remove any vinegar that could still be in the tank. Checking seals, I dont know, do they look ok doing a visual inspection?


----------



## uksub (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the vinigar idea..So a weak solution of washing up liquid would be bad would it?
The seals look to be fairly good, but in some areas they have very small bits at the edge coming away from the glass, this is only very very small though - less than a millimeter or 1/32" in old money


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I would be worried about what might be in the liquid soap. Might be fine but the vinegar would be safer. Vinegar is also better for removing the hard water stains. Seal sounds ok. What do you plan on putting in the tank once its set up? Tank that big, gives you alot of option!


----------



## uksub (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh yes...I have a lot of research to do, I'm starting from zero knowledge on Marine hobby..
I have my wish list of stock here
http://www.fishforum.com/saltwater-fish/stock-wishlist-180-fowlr-tank-20615/


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Good luck with it! Sounds like lots of fun!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

With vinegar, I concur. 

A razor blade is also very useful for the inside glass, when slightly wet.


----------



## KrisRogers (Jan 15, 2009)

straight vinegar or even lemon juice works well. they also work great to clean any lime build up on you tank/hood
------------------------------------------------------------

I searched yahoo questions for another source that might answer other questions about vinegar. 

Yes, vinegar is safe to use. It is not toxic for fish if you happen to not rinse your tank well, which is pretty hard to accomplish since vinegar rinses off very easily.
The only thing vinegar can do is affect your pH. Just make sure you rinse everything very well. To be even safer you could do a strong salt bath for your tank and everything else, then rinse it with vinegar. Of course, the most effective way to sanitize is bleach, but if you end up using it, make sure you use the right dose and you better rinse everything THOROUGHLY, because bleach will kill fish.

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080121180258AAB1zf3


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm lazy when it comes to cleaning, you can use Vinegar or Meriodic acid(you get from pool cleaning stores and it's safe, but make sure you get it all out). What i like to do is fill the tank up and put my pumps in and add the vinegar and turn all the pumps on. leave it running for a night and the next day empty the tank out. Now for a 180g that's a lot of work, but for my pumps i leave them running over night then then clean the rest of the stuff off and they look brand new! Always clean your pumps at least once every 2mo, but if you can once every month. They will be more effecient that way and always get back ups of every thing because if something dies like a return pump and it's midnight or thanksgiving holiday (which is when everything happenes or at Christmas) the you will have a pump to replace it with.

Buy online as it's cheaper, but fish i would recommoned purchasing at LFS(local fish store) because you need to observe the fish before it goes into the tank.


----------

